
SV2A level reduced in schizophrenia patients/unchanged by antipsychotics in rats - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-14122-0
======
bookofjoe
>In conclusion, SV2A levels are significantly lower in the FC and ACC in
schizophrenia, and antipsychotic drug exposure at clinically relevant doses
does not significantly alter SV2A levels or [3H]UCB-J-specific binding in the
prefrontal and cingulate cortices of naïve rats. These findings indicate that
synaptic alterations occurs in vivo in schizophrenia, and lower SV2A levels
are unlikely to be directly accounted for by antipsychotic drug treatment.

